# need a good recipe for smoked oysters



## salmonclubber (Apr 14, 2006)

anyone have a good recipe for smoked oysters

never mind smoked the lemon pepper oysters at 250 for 1 hour with apple wood they turned out great i threw in 18 eggs for easter just to mix things up a bit i also did some chicken wings you all take care 
salmonclubber


----------

